# surrogacy



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hello all, have been following this web site so much for the past  8/9 months, that I feel I know everyone already!!!!.

brief history

ttc for 12 years.  from last year, our very special niece agreed to donate her eggs.  unfortunately this didnt work, she then offered to be  a surrogate for us,  we luv her so much.  

we have been trying now for 6/7 months without success.  doctor has told her that it will take a while for her cycle to return to normal.  We are doing this the straight way instead of host.
not sure why I am posting now, but really need some support, please.  If things don't work out soon we are going to have to say it is not meant to b e and give up but I really dont want that.

just wondering, is this length of time normal .....  am I just being impatient, I know I am so lucky to have found someone that wants to help us, but I can't expect her to keep doing this.  Why is life never straight forward!!!!.


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi Nicolat

sorry to hear that you are going through a long testing time. I am not sure what procedure you are doing with your neice and if she is taking meds or not. 

I imagine your neice is young, but has she been checked  for pcos or any other gyno problem.

Good luck on the 2ww.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Nicolat

Welcome to FF !  

Is your niece using ovulation prediction test kits ?  If not then perhaps try those to make sure you are doing insems at exactly the right time.  Has your niece had a child already/how long did it take her to conceive before ?

Wishing you tonnes of luck for test day  

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just want to wish you luck for test day 

Good Luck !!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

'They' (whoever 'they' are) say that its normal to take up to a year to conceive naturally 

Has your dh swimmers been tested ?  Just a thought.

No symptoms is perfectly normal - most women have no idea they are pregnant until they miss a period and don't have symptoms til week 5/6 so thats perfectly normal too, frustrating tho !!!

GOOD LUCK - heres hoping that this is your month !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

i always used the ovulation sticks from

www.google.com (best place to look)

they do acon professional strips and they come in tubs of 25,i found them way more accurate than even clearblue etc

/links


----------



## surromummyuk (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry am i not allowed to post links?pm me and i can give you the website


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

You can post links but I have to leave a disclaimer on your posts


----------



## Fruitbat24 (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi 

Just to wish you good luck in your 2ww!!


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Thinking of you, fingers crossed and good luck, not long now.
xxxxxxx
Sam


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

surromummyuk said:


> sorry am i not allowed to post links?pm me and i can give you the website


I know what site your trying to post the link for- it automatically changes the name of that site to google! (the site name is banned on FF) if you want to send the link you need to leave a space in the name as even via PM it auto changes it to google

hugs

Mez
x


----------

